# NB-eLoop vs. NF-A14 (140mm)



## Ray2015 (31. Januar 2018)

Für meinen 420er Radiator suche ich noch die passenden Lüfter. Mein Radiator:

EK-CoolStream CE 420 (EK Water Blocks EK-CoolStream CE 420)

Zur Auswahl stehen einmal die "NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition" von "Noiseblocker" (Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS Black Edition - 140mm PWM, 3 Stuck)


und einmal die "NF-A14 PWM" von "Noctua" (Noctua NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap Lufter - 140mm)


Welche würdet ihr nehmen und warum?

Ich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt die Anforderung, dass die Lüfter ultra leise sein müssen. Sie sollten halt einfach nicht laut sein und die Luft gut durch den Radiator blasen. Vorgesehen ist ein Push-Betrieb.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2018)

Test: Noiseblocker Eloop B14-PS vs. Noctua NF-A14 Industrial - Testmessungen:

Wenn sie frei arbeiten können, sind eloops mit das Beste was es gibt. Die Noctua sind die nummer sicher, die immer gut arbeitet


----------



## Ray2015 (31. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für den Link. Was meinst du mit "wenn sie frei arbeiten können"?


----------



## tobse2056 (31. Januar 2018)

Bei den Eloops darf sich saug seitig nichts im weg befinden , das führt dann zu Nebengeräuschen.
2cm Freiraum sind aber ausreichend.


----------



## v3nom (31. Januar 2018)

Es darf nichts vor den Rotorblätern im Ansaugbereich sein! D.h. keine Streben/Filter/Gitter/Mesh. Erst ab min. 10mm (besser 20mm) darf sowas kommen.
Denk dran das die 140er eLoops 29mm dick sind und nicht 25mm.


----------



## razzor1984 (31. Januar 2018)

Nimm die Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM haben mehr Luftdurchsatz als die NF-A14 PWM und billiger - siehe dazu das Lüfter roundup 140mm hier im Forum.
Einen 140er Nocta Redux Fan lass ich nie und nimma auf vollen 1200rpm laufen - grenze liegt bei 800 bis max 1000rpm und da ist der Redux den A14 überlegen!


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Februar 2018)

Er hat aber einen 45mm Radiator, da wird sich das druckstärkere Design gegenüber der alten P-Serie (redux) sicher bemerkbar machen.


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

@Narbennar
NF-A14 hat @1500rpm laut Noctua 2.08mmh2O vs NF-P14s @1500rpm 1.91mmh2O
Ergibt einen Unterschied von 0,17mmh2O. Das ist unrelevant!
Wenn man wirklich Lüfter auf einer so hohen Drehzahl rennen lassen muss, dann hat mein kein Lüfterproblem sondern ein Flächenproblem!
Ist einem die Lautstärke komplett egal, dann setzt man gleich auf EK Water Blocks EK-Furious Vardar FF4-140 auf den Radiator, in dem Fall würde sich da sogar ein richtig Dicker rechnen. 
A14 & P14s - 140er Roundup hier im Forum:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich nehme mir speziell den Bereich bei ~ 1000rpm raus, weil das m.m nach die Grenze bei den Fans ist.
NF-A14 – 1007 rpm – 128,9m^3/h vs P14s redux – 1034rpm – 141,0m^3/h
selbst wenn man den P14s redux sich bei 983rpm anschaut,dann hat dieser 133,5m^3/h
Ergo ist der P14s redux aus P/L Sicht ein klarer Sieger!


----------



## Muxxer (1. Februar 2018)

Hast mir gerade viel Stress und sucherei erspart hab mir gerade 3x P14s redux bestellt sollten  bei ca 370-450 U/min fast lautlos sein als Caselüfter die eloops fliegen raus
mfg


----------



## razzor1984 (1. Februar 2018)

Beim letzen Cybermonday(amazon) hat Noctua seine P14s redux um 9,95 verkauft,für die Zukunft kann man sich das notieren 

EdiT: @Muxxer - in  dem bereich sollten die eloops ja auch "lautlos"sein oder gibts da Nebengeräusche ?


----------



## DrDave (2. Februar 2018)

Die Redux gibt's öfters mal bei Amazon für 9,95€. Aktuell nicht, dafür aber bei ebay zu dem gleichen Preis von noctua direkt.


----------



## Muxxer (2. Februar 2018)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Beim letzen Cybermonday(amazon) hat Noctua seine P14s redux um 9,95 verkauft,für die Zukunft kann man sich das notieren
> 
> EdiT: @Muxxer - in  dem bereich sollten die eloops ja auch "lautlos"sein oder gibts da Nebengeräusche ?



Jop sind horizontal vor ner Blende montiert und schleifen inzwischen, sind jezz 3 Jahre alt (120er) und nicht mehr weiß haha sonder braungrau 
da der Rechner seit zwei Jahren in meinem Hobbyraum steht und da wird auch ma einer geraucht und i hab ned immer lust alle zwei Wochen den Rechner zu putzen 
mfg


----------

